# Perforated plastic vacuum form



## BrianWolfe (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all,
Just wanted to show a new technique we have developed and ask about applications. We are able to take nearly any kind of plastic sheeting and have it perforated. We can then take that sheet and vacuum form it on stock or custom molds. Great for ventilation panels, vision screens or panels for speakers. We developed it for a giant seashell for a Florida theme park float they want to put speakers behind. Works well for that. I was curious what you thought about other applications particularly for vent panels for lights or would it just be too hot and melt the 1/8" Kydex?


----------



## MPowers (Sep 25, 2013)

BrianWolfe said:


> ....... We are able to take nearly any kind of plastic sheeting and have it perforated. ...... and vacuum form it on stock or custom molds.......



OoooooKay! The pix are really neat!! Gotta say WoW! Possible applications boggle the mind. Now I have done a lot of Vac form over the years. Built a number of machines including one that was fully pneumatic in frame operation and could pull a form up to 48"x120" and any size less down to 18" x 18". 

Now, the real question! If the the plastic is perforated, how do you acquire the seal needed to draw the heated surface down onto the mold? Or is that a proprietary part of the equation??? Really thin/cheap, throw-away cover layer of something? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Sep 25, 2013)

It is proprietary and I don't know of anyone else that can do this. Simply put a rubber membrane.


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks great Brian. Glad to see the fire did not slow you guys down.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kelite (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool stuff Brian, thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## MPowers (Sep 26, 2013)

BrianWolfe said:


> It is proprietary and I don't know of anyone else that can do this. Simply put a rubber membrane.


 
Aha! So, basically a stretchy, flexible, heat resistant layer of XXXXX material, loaded into the frame at the same time as the material to be formed and nearer to the heat source and away from the mold.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is a follow up with photos of the giant shell. Measures about 5'-6" tall.


----------



## Deleted member 20338 (Dec 18, 2014)

are you using one mold or top and bottom?


----------



## BrianWolfe (Dec 18, 2014)

hhhills said:


> are you using one mold or top and bottom?


One mold.


----------

